# PCE-FWS 20: Falsas temperatura e humidade externais



## nuninho (14 Set 2015 às 19:39)

Olá, caras.

Tenho PCE-FWS 20 Solar desde o fim do mês outubro de 2014 e uso o programa "Cumulus 1.9.3".

Já mostrei que -22,4 ºC, 90% e 94% são falsos as horas seguintes de hoje: 
12h22min TU; 16h45min TU; 17h28min TU (tempo universal)

Como esse programa não salvará as falsas temperaturas/humidades no ficheiro "today.ini"? Offset ou spike removal?


Ver o meu relatório de hoje em baixo:

```
14-09-15;12:18;21,4;51;10,9;3,6;12,2;315;0,0;0,9;1019,0;1069,5;22,6;66;8,6;21,4;21,4;0;0;0,00;0,00;21,0;811;0,0;360;0,0
14-09-15;12:19;21,4;51;10,9;6,1;12,2;329;0,0;0,9;1018,9;1069,5;22,6;66;9,7;21,4;21,4;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,5;811;0,0;360;0,0
14-09-15;12:20;21,1;52;10,9;2,5;12,2;324;0,0;0,9;1019,1;1069,5;22,7;66;5,0;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,9;812;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;12:21;21,1;52;10,9;5,0;12,2;321;0,0;0,9;1019,1;1069,5;22,7;66;8,6;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,4;812;0,0;315;0,0
14-09-15;12:22;-22,4;94;-23,0;3,6;12,2;320;0,0;0,9;1019,0;1069,5;22,7;66;7,2;-22,4;-22,4;0;0;0,00;0,00;-26,8;812;0,0;315;0,0
14-09-15;12:23;-22,4;94;-23,0;5,0;12,2;301;0,0;0,9;1018,9;1069,5;22,7;66;9,7;-27,0;-22,4;0;0;0,00;0,00;-27,1;812;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;12:24;21,3;53;11,3;7,2;12,2;294;0,0;0,9;1019,1;1069,5;22,7;66;12,2;21,3;21,3;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,3;812;0,0;158;0,0
14-09-15;12:25;21,3;53;11,3;7,2;12,2;291;0,0;0,9;1019,1;1069,5;22,7;66;9,7;21,3;21,3;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,3;812;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;12:26;21,3;53;11,3;5,0;12,2;273;0,0;0,9;1019,1;1069,5;22,7;65;8,6;21,3;21,3;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,7;812;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;12:27;21,1;53;11,2;5,0;12,2;269;0,0;0,9;1019,1;1069,5;22,7;65;7,2;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,5;812;0,0;270;0,0
14-09-15;12:28;21,1;54;11,4;0,0;12,2;261;0,0;0,9;1019,0;1069,5;22,7;65;2,5;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;21,5;812;0,0;360;0,0
14-09-15;12:29;21,1;54;11,4;3,6;12,2;256;0,0;0,9;1019,2;1069,5;22,7;65;9,7;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,8;812;0,0;315;0,0
14-09-15;12:30;21,1;55;11,7;5,0;12,2;275;0,0;0,9;1019,0;1069,5;22,7;65;11,2;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,7;812;0,0;315;0,0
14-09-15;12:31;21,1;54;11,4;7,2;12,2;268;0,0;0,9;1019,2;1069,5;22,7;65;11,2;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,1;812;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;12:32;21,1;54;11,4;7,2;12,2;282;0,0;0,9;1019,1;1069,5;22,7;65;11,2;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,1;812;0,0;315;0,0
14-09-15;12:33;20,9;54;11,3;3,6;12,2;289;0,0;0,9;1019,0;1069,5;22,7;65;8,6;20,9;20,9;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,6;812;0,0;315;0,0
(...)
14-09-15;16:39;21,1;49;10,0;7,2;15,8;265;0,0;1,5;1017,6;1070,1;23,0;62;12,2;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;19,7;300;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;16:40;21,1;49;10,0;2,5;15,8;246;0,0;1,5;1017,5;1070,1;23,0;62;9,7;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,6;297;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;16:41;21,1;50;10,3;6,1;15,8;236;0,0;1,5;1017,6;1070,1;23,0;62;9,7;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,0;293;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;16:42;21,1;49;10,0;3,6;15,8;239;0,0;1,5;1017,6;1070,1;23,0;62;11,2;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,4;290;0,0;315;0,0
14-09-15;16:43;21,1;49;10,0;2,5;15,8;235;0,0;1,5;1017,7;1070,1;23,0;62;7,2;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,6;286;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;16:44;21,1;49;10,0;2,5;15,8;236;0,0;1,5;1017,3;1070,1;23,0;62;7,2;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,6;283;0,0;315;0,0
14-09-15;16:45;-22,4;90;-23,5;3,6;15,8;236;0,0;1,5;1017,3;1070,1;23,0;62;7,2;-22,4;-22,4;0;0;0,00;0,00;-26,8;279;0,0;270;0,0
14-09-15;16:46;-22,4;90;-23,5;0,0;15,8;232;0,0;1,5;1017,3;1070,1;23,0;62;1,1;-22,4;-22,4;0;0;0,00;0,00;-26,1;276;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;16:47;20,8;50;10,0;1,1;15,8;229;0,0;1,5;1017,3;1070,1;23,0;62;3,6;20,8;20,8;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,6;272;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;16:48;20,9;51;10,4;0,0;12,2;230;0,0;1,5;1017,5;1070,1;23,0;62;1,1;20,9;20,9;0;0;0,00;0,00;21,0;269;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;16:49;20,9;51;10,4;0,0;11,2;238;0,0;1,5;1017,3;1070,1;23,0;62;3,6;20,9;20,9;0;0;0,00;0,00;21,0;265;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;16:50;20,9;51;10,4;0,0;11,2;238;0,0;1,5;1017,3;1070,1;23,0;62;1,1;20,9;20,9;0;0;0,00;0,00;21,0;262;0,0;135;0,0
14-09-15;16:51;20,8;51;10,3;0,0;11,2;236;0,0;1,5;1017,3;1070,1;23,0;62;3,6;20,8;20,8;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,9;258;0,0;135;0,0
14-09-15;16:52;20,7;51;10,2;1,1;11,2;223;0,0;1,5;1017,4;1070,1;23,0;62;3,6;20,7;20,7;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,6;255;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;16:53;20,6;51;10,1;1,1;11,2;222;0,0;1,5;1017,2;1070,1;23,0;62;3,6;20,6;20,6;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,5;251;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;16:54;20,6;51;10,1;1,1;7,2;218;0,0;1,5;1017,3;1070,1;23,0;62;3,6;20,6;20,6;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,5;248;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;16:55;20,5;51;10,0;0,0;7,2;201;0,0;1,5;1017,3;1070,1;23,0;62;0,0;20,5;20,5;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,5;244;0,0;202;0,0
14-09-15;16:56;20,5;52;10,3;0,0;3,6;195;0,0;1,5;1017,3;1070,1;23,0;62;2,5;20,5;20,5;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,6;241;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;16:57;20,6;52;10,4;3,6;6,1;202;0,0;1,5;1017,3;1070,1;23,0;62;6,1;20,6;20,6;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,1;237;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;16:58;20,7;52;10,5;2,5;6,1;210;0,0;1,5;1017,2;1070,1;22,9;61;5,0;20,7;20,7;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,4;234;0,0;315;0,0
(...)
14-09-15;17:17;21,0;50;10,2;0,0;5,0;266;0,0;1,5;1017,0;1070,1;23,0;63;0,0;21,0;21,0;0;0;0,00;0,00;21,1;168;0,0;158;0,0
14-09-15;17:18;21,1;50;10,3;0,0;5,0;248;0,0;1,5;1016,9;1070,1;23,0;63;0,0;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;21,2;165;0,0;158;0,0
14-09-15;17:19;21,3;50;10,5;3,6;7,2;188;0,0;1,5;1016,9;1070,1;23,0;63;7,2;21,3;21,3;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,8;161;0,0;158;0,0
14-09-15;17:20;21,3;49;10,2;1,1;7,2;204;0,0;1,5;1017,0;1070,1;23,1;63;3,6;21,3;21,3;0;0;0,00;0,00;21,2;158;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;17:21;21,1;49;10,0;0,0;7,2;197;0,0;1,5;1017,1;1070,1;23,1;63;2,5;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;21,1;155;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;17:22;21,1;49;10,0;0,0;7,2;194;0,0;1,5;1016,9;1070,1;23,1;63;2,5;21,1;21,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;21,1;151;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;17:23;21,3;49;10,2;5,0;7,2;204;0,0;1,5;1017,0;1070,1;23,1;63;7,2;21,3;21,3;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,4;148;0,0;360;0,0
14-09-15;17:24;21,3;49;10,2;5,0;7,2;299;0,0;1,5;1017,2;1070,1;23,1;63;6,1;21,3;21,3;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,4;145;0,0;360;0,0
14-09-15;17:25;21,3;49;10,2;1,1;7,2;3;0,0;1,5;1017,0;1070,1;23,1;63;2,5;21,3;21,3;0;0;0,00;0,00;21,2;141;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;17:26;20,8;51;10,3;1,1;7,2;9;0,0;1,5;1016,8;1070,1;23,1;63;2,5;20,8;20,8;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,7;138;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;17:27;20,8;51;10,3;1,1;7,2;176;0,0;1,5;1017,0;1070,1;23,1;63;3,6;20,8;20,8;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,7;135;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;17:28;-22,4;94;-23,0;0,0;7,2;181;0,0;1,5;1017,0;1070,1;23,1;63;1,1;-22,4;-22,4;0;0;0,00;0,00;-26,1;131;0,0;225;0,0
14-09-15;17:29;-22,4;94;-23,0;1,1;7,2;280;0,0;1,5;1017,1;1070,1;23,2;63;6,1;-22,4;-22,4;0;0;0,00;0,00;-26,3;128;0,0;315;0,0
14-09-15;17:30;20,0;54;10,4;2,5;7,2;226;0,0;1,5;1016,9;1070,1;23,1;63;7,2;20,0;20,0;0;0;0,00;0,00;19,7;125;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;17:31;19,8;55;10,5;0,0;7,2;243;0,0;1,5;1016,8;1070,1;23,2;63;0,0;19,8;19,8;0;0;0,00;0,00;20,0;122;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;17:32;19,6;56;10,6;0,0;7,2;270;0,0;1,5;1016,9;1070,1;23,2;63;0,0;19,6;19,6;0;0;0,00;0,00;19,8;119;0,0;180;0,0
14-09-15;17:33;19,4;56;10,4;0,0;7,2;217;0,0;1,5;1016,9;1070,1;23,2;62;0,0;19,4;19,4;0;0;0,00;0,00;19,6;115;0,0;135;0,0
14-09-15;17:34;19,3;56;10,3;0,0;7,2;203;0,0;1,5;1016,9;1070,1;23,1;62;0,0;19,3;19,3;0;0;0,00;0,00;19,4;112;0,0;135;0,0
14-09-15;17:35;19,3;56;10,3;0,0;7,2;199;0,0;1,5;1016,8;1070,1;23,1;62;0,0;19,3;19,3;0;0;0,00;0,00;19,4;109;0,0;135;0,0
14-09-15;17:36;19,1;57;10,4;0,0;7,2;203;0,0;1,5;1016,8;1070,1;23,1;62;0,0;19,1;19,1;0;0;0,00;0,00;19,2;106;0,0;135;0,0
14-09-15;17:37;19,0;57;10,3;0,0;7,2;209;0,0;1,5;1016,9;1070,1;23,1;62;0,0;19,0;19,0;0;0;0,00;0,00;19,1;103;0,0;360;0,0
```


----------

